# Flame moss



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

I've been looking at mosses lately and Flame moss has caught my eye, I imagine it would be easier to trim neatly seeing as it grows up instead of all over like java moss,

Has anyone had good or bad experiences with it? I would like to cover some branches on my driftwood tree and keep it pretty short. It would be pretty close to the light.

my tank is low to medium light, 25 degrees Ci and I dose flourish once a week.

also, does anyone know any canadian suppliers? right now I'm looking at Aquatic magic's online store, which offers free shipping but it may take 2 weeks or so to deliver.

Thanks


----------



## Rossfett (May 15, 2011)

Have you ordered any yet? I've been looking at flame moss myself for a foreground carpet in a 20 gal long. I'm curious about anyone's experiences.


----------



## slonghi (Jun 28, 2013)

I have flame moss in my 150. I tied it to my drift wood and eventually it covered the whole thing. It took a bit of time to start growing but then all of a sudden it just took off. I don't use CO2 in this tank nor do I fertilize; I just have a rich substrate. I have medium lighting as well and it does fine with this. You should have no problem.


----------



## Rossfett (May 15, 2011)

slonghi,
Do you have any pictures?


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

No I haven't ordered any yet, my wife says to wait until after Christmas, 

Slonghi, I'd also like to see some pics


----------



## slonghi (Jun 28, 2013)

I am out of town right now but when I get back in a few days I will.


----------

